# Xen error in compilation kernel 2.6.21 [SOLVED]

## carciofo2099

hello guys

when i install xen and try to make kernel, get this message

```

# make0 && make0 modules_install

  GEN     /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-xen/_dom0/Makefile

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86_64/Kconfig

***

*** You have not yet configured your kernel!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[3]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

make: *** [_all] Error 2

```

i have copied my .conf in the kernel xen source and i have do this

#make oldconfig && make0 && make0 modules_install

but the message is the same

any idea?Last edited by carciofo2099 on Sun Sep 07, 2008 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

instead of "make oldconfig" try "make0 oldconfig". Since you use the _dom0 and _domU subdirs for this, the config needs to be in these directories.

bb

----------

## carciofo2099

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> instead of "make oldconfig" try "make0 oldconfig". Since you use the _dom0 and _domU subdirs for this, the config needs to be in these directories.
> 
> bb

 

ok i try this

make0 oldconfig && make0 mkproper

and say

```

AnotherWorld linux # make0

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  GEN     /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-xen/_dom0/Makefile

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86_64/Kconfig

***

*** You have not yet configured your kernel!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[3]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

make[1]: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

make: *** [_all] Error 2
```

----------

## bbgermany

do you have a .config in _dom0 subdir and in _domU subdir?

bb

----------

## carciofo2099

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> do you have a .config in _dom0 subdir and in _domU subdir?
> 
> bb

 

i try and is the same

cd _dom0 && make0 oldconfig

i run make0 mproper

end when i run make0

same error

i retry with make0 clean && make clean && make0 menuconfig && make0 

and the output is this

```
Using /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-xen as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-2.6.21-xen is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-xen' directory.

make[1]: *** [prepare3] Error 1

make: *** [_all] Error 2

```

----------

## bbgermany

make it this way:

```

cd /usr/src/linu

make clean

make mrproper

make0 menuconfig

make0

```

bb

----------

## carciofo2099

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> make it this way:
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/src/linu
> ...

 

ok now works! many thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

glad it helped. For domU just switch to makeU instead of make0 then.

bb

----------

